# Gambrel roof / steel roof / insulation



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

Any pictures of the shell?

Is the exterior done? 

Where is the home located?


----------



## rhader (Nov 6, 2012)

Here are a few images of the shop both of the exterior and a few earlier pics of the trusses themselves.

I have atatcehd a couple of images so that you can make out the Truss designs a little more clearly. There are 2 types of truss designs - in that the shop / bulding is 40ft long oned truss style includes a floor for an attic space for the first 20ft. the second truss design is a vaulted ceiling type that allows for maximum height.

Everything is enclosed and siding is up as you can see - the roof is all completed - Soffets are vented, I also vented the top center line of the roof peak.

Oh - located in Southern Ontario Canada.


----------



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

cc SPF across the cold rafters and filling the rest with batts or fibrous insulation should work pretty well.

Make sure you have some sort of vapor control layer to keep that moisture off the color chords.

In Canada, those framing members are going to be cold and will be condensing surfaces.


----------



## rhader (Nov 6, 2012)

Windows on Wash said:


> cc SPF across the cold rafters and filling the rest with batts or fibrous insulation should work pretty well.
> 
> Make sure you have some sort of vapor control layer to keep that moisture off the color chords.
> 
> In Canada, those framing members are going to be cold and will be condensing surfaces.


 
I forgot to mention that I did sheet the entire roof with a 7/16" sheeting - for a few reasons - one of which was the height of working off the ground. Added sound insulation and an additional barrier against condensation. 

So to be clear the trusses have sheeting on top of them - and then I have put strips of spacers to allow the metal roof to breathe of course so it is not metal sitting directly on the sheeting of course. 

I had though that I potentially should NOT apply any vapor barrier to the inside of the roof in order to allow it to breathe better??

Or should I intend on putting a vapor barrier essentially on the bottom side of where the insulation will be i.e. underneath the insulation and then sheeting which will be nailed to the underside of the trusses themselves?


----------



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

If you are spraying it, you are going to treat it as conditioned space and it therefore doesn't have to breathe.

OC SPF will be a bit to open and let too much vapor to the sheathing and it could rot from the bottom side. Stick with the cc SPF and put at least 1" (preferably 2-3) on it and batt the rest.


----------



## Gary in WA (Mar 11, 2009)

We need more to go on regarding your location, find the closest city for the SPF thickness; http://oee.nrcan.gc.ca/equipment/windows-doors/18025#Nova

Gary


----------

